# how many curls on a drake mallard?



## glatz

Do all drakes have curls on their backs or just mature birds? How many curls do they have on average? 3 or 4 or more than 4 ??? thanks


----------



## sasklab10

2-3 from what I've seen. Never heard of one with 4.


----------



## Jungda99

a buddy of mine has one on the wall that has four curls. Most of the birds people shoot have 1-3.


----------



## justund223

a buddy, honkerexpress, shot one with six that is the most i have seen, but i normally see no more than 3 maybe 4


----------



## bandman

We've shot a lot with 4 and a few with 5 throughout the years. Can't beat getting into them northern fatties! :sniper:


----------



## Milla Tha Killa

shot one with 4 this year


----------



## dfisher

4 curlers are the best. Depends on how deep you want to dig. Sometimes the big, old drakes can have 5 or 6 but a couple are just starting to curl. Them's good ones, them 4-6 curlers.
Good gunning,
Dan


----------



## huntingdude16

4 is the most i've had on a bird, 2-3 is average.


----------



## Ridge Nelson

The most I think Ive seen is 4.


----------



## Drake Jake

we shot one with 4 already this season but it only had 2 developed curls. my buddy has shot several 5 curlers (not sure if they were all developed or not though). 1 to 3 is average for us.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Shot one the other day with 4 developed curls. It had a great big fat head and neck on it. Made Stroganoff with the ducks shot that day. Very tasty!


----------



## goosebusters

I love stroganoff!!! I've always wondered the correct was to say how many curls a duck has. Often when you pick it up you can see that it has 3 curls lets say, but when you start plucking them you realize that there are feathers layered on each other and I have shot one before that had 6 total feathers that were mostly developed I just don't know if thats how you are supposed to count them or not.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg

dfisher said:


> 4 curlers are the best.


You know!! :wink:


----------



## HonkerExpress

Like Justund said, I got one with 6 curls a couple weeks ago. Should have put it on the wall, my bad, lol.


----------



## scottjes000

thats my best 3 curl


----------



## Alamosa

nice drake!

I've gotten a few really nice big drakes with 4 curls.


----------



## Bandcollector02

I've shot several big 4 curls. It seems like I've seen a 5 curler though. Don't quote me on that.


----------



## FLOYD

When you guys are talking about 4 and 6 curl mallards, I assume your talking about the total number of curled feathers, and not the number of visible curls? Usually the feathers fit together to make 2 visible curls in most that I've shot. Just wondering if this is what you guys are talking about or if every one of the hundreds and hundreds of greenheads we've shot are just "little guys".


----------



## nate the goose aholic

last year me and my buddies were hunting a corn field in late nov. and we shot like 5 out of 10 with 4 curls on them


----------



## snowsforlife

i've got 2 this year with 5. I've seen them with six but never shot one.


----------



## TANATA

Yets get a nice picture of what you guys consider curls. I've never really bothered to count mine cause it's pretty subjective.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y

Shot 2 on the second weekend of season this year, with 4 curls. They were in the same flock. Kinda rare, they weren't northern birds. Many 3 curl birds shot late in the season.


----------



## ghostbuster

i have only shot 2s and 3s but never a 4 or 5


----------



## drakespanker12

shot one with 5 full curls and another one about half grown this year...it was on its way to a 6th curl , but i call it 5 1/2


----------

